# Honey, $2.75 Per Pound



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Really tempted to make a short run to take advantage of this offer, $3.05 for liquid or $2.75 crystalized. 60# pail of one would be $183 or $165 for the other. That would be 40 pints and going rate around here is about $7. $165 vs. $280 sounds good. That would last us just over 2 years at the usual pint every 3 weeks. Drawback is that we'd be stuck with the same flavor for that entire time. Still, very tempting. 

local raw honey

Martin


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If I could get honey at that price around here, I'd go for it in a heartbeat. You could always supplement with a different flavour occasionally for variety.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

I could only wish to find that kind of deal! At that price, Meade and Baklava would be coming out our ears


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Hard not to take advantage of such an offer but didn't have to make the 25-mile drive to pick it up. The beekeeper works in Watertown for a beekeeping equipment and supply company but lives 8 miles due south of me. Not only was it a super bargain but it was delivered to boot! Gave him 3 nice squash plus some sweet potatoes for his extra effort. It's not crystalized but so thick that it will stay mounded on a spoon for a few seconds. Now have to figure out how to get it transferred to quart jars without creating a very sticky mess.

Martin


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

I sold 2200 pounds @ 1.50 a pound and another 580 # 1.60 this Year. Havent any idea how to ship in 5 gal buckets but local pickup in Galveston county Tx can buy at MArket price for light amber (tallow) honey from Me.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Until I found this offer, best I could find within 50 miles was at least $4 a pound for 5-gallon pail. Local beekeeping pal had it for about that last year but we buried him the day before Thanksgiving. His replacement at the farmers market had nothing bigger than a gallon this year and priced about 4 times quart price and not from this county. Closest with more than a gallon is about 50 miles off in another direction and that's strictly real light generic Sue Bee color. 

The honey today normally is sold for $6.50 per pound or $30 for 6 pounds. The beekeeper didn't say why he was selling so cheap but it is slightly darker than what most customers may want. Not the wild color that I grew up with but just about there. It also was right on the verge of crystalizing and the one time that I could dip up a heaping cup of a liquid! I was figuring to set up one of the big stock pots to soften it up but no need. 

The 60 pounds filled 19 quarts and 3 pints, about exactly what it should have been. And, we really, really give the taste two thumbs up. It's going to take us about 2 years to use it all but I'm certain that we'll appreciate the last spoonful as much as the first. Case of 12 quarts stashed at the bottom of a stack of canned goods in the corner of the pantry where it will probably rest undisturbed until about this time in 2013.

And in case anyone wonders why this is a big thing for us, it's because we simply love honey! I grew up eating wild honey and wife's parents had bees on their farm. Neither of us lost our love for it through the ensuing years and never will.

Oh, this is the beekeeper involved today:

www.goldenhillshoney.com

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Set the pail on a conter, set the jars beside the pail on some thing to raise them level with the pail then use a ladle to get the honey from the pail to the jars. Shouldn't drip to much if it is really thick.

We also sell by the 5 gallon pail for $1.25 a pound, discount for buying bulk, less handling for us and not costly jars to buy.

 Al


----------



## kens (Aug 25, 2007)

well me and my family go through about two Lbs a week here I love my Ladys they keep me in the honey.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> Set the pail on a conter, set the jars beside the pail on some thing to raise them level with the pail then use a ladle to get the honey from the pail to the jars. Shouldn't drip to much if it is really thick


That's exactly what I came up with to avoid a potential catastrophe. Used a canning funnel and set up so that the top of it was about an inch higher than the pail. That allowed the funnel to overhang the pail by almost an inch. Used a one-cup measuring cup to ladle the honey. Had a roll of paper towels handy and never used a single one. I'd dealt with gallons a great number of times but that was merely pouring from one container to another. This was the first time of physically handling the honey since back when it was from bee trees and ladling it out of a tub behind the wood stove. Don't know why but that always resulted in a massive cleanup afterwards! 

Martin


----------



## JRHILLS (Oct 27, 2010)

> We also sell by the 5 gallon pail for $1.25 a pound, discount for buying bulk, less handling for us and not costly jars to buy.l


Just wondering what you think your margin is after selling for $1.25 per pound?


----------



## melo143 (Sep 10, 2010)

Alleyyooper
Can you ship to 67357 Please figure shipping and what total price would be.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Where is 67537? I think UPS or Fed X is the only ones that would ship 5 gallon pails.

 Al


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Where is 67537? I think UPS or Fed X is the only ones that would ship 5 gallon pails.
> 
> Al


* * * * * * * * *
which makes that zip code destination as Parsons, KS.

As far as shipping goes, 70#s is the limit for USPS; and being that 5 gallons 

of honey weighs in at 60#s, depending on the container uded and shipping material, 

it might still be possible to get them to handle it. But check the rates between 

the various shippers, as there used to be a point where anything above

a certain weight was cheaper with fedx or ups. 

It's going to be expensive,

no matter how it's shipped.


----------



## JRHILLS (Oct 27, 2010)

alleyyooper said:


> We also sell by the 5 gallon pail for $1.25 a pound, discount for buying bulk, less handling for us and not costly jars to buy.


I will buy all the honey you have to offer at $1.25 a pound in 5 gallon pails, 500# minimum FOB wherever you are in the USA.

Thanks for the attractive pricing on your honey.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Capt Quirk said:


> I could only wish to find that kind of deal! At that price, Meade and Baklava would be coming out our ears


Huh. You sure do eat funny... 

Yeah, I saw that price and thought, "MEAD TIME!!!" 

Oh, well. Great find, Martin. :bow:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Still looking around a 50-mile radius and cheapest for 5-gallon pail is $200. Another is $3.50 per pound for 5 gallons and up. Could be reflection on the drought this year but all also have lesser quantities available so it's not a case of no stock.

The honey we got is not the honey that I was brought up on but my wife says that it is almost exactly the same that she remembers from her parents hives. Their farm was only a few miles from where this honey came from. Can the taste remain the same from a given area after 30-40 years? Farm crops have changed over the years but the wildflowers would be the same. The natural flora in my driftless area is much different than her glacial moraine area so the honeys must also be different. 

Projection of how long this supply will last may be off a bit. Already have used up a quart and not one bit ashamed of it. Just waiting for it to crystallize so I don't have to worry about having to wash it out of my beard! 

Martin


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

60lbs of orange blossum honey comes to $187.53 with shipping from Dutch Gold Honey

They have several varietiels.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Would love to get some in bulk from N.E Ohio, does anyone know of a good source?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

siberian said:


> Would love to get some in bulk from N.E Ohio, does anyone know of a good source?


Found a place in Ashland, OH which sells 5-gallon pails. Many different types and saw as low as $225.

Raw Honey, Raw Honey and Bee Hive Products from Ohio

Found a Lima/Findlay Craigslist entry for raw honey in 5-gallon pails.

Pure Raw Local Honey 

Martin


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

I have shipped a few buckets through USPS last year. If I remember right it cost about 35-38$ to ship.


----------

